# Can anyone recommend a caulk/nail filler for Azek that won't discolor?



## cumak (Apr 17, 2010)

Shameless bump :wink:... suggestions, anyone?

On a related note, I went to a building supply place and they recommended a caulk called Duo-Sil for around the windows. They said it won't discolor, but I was hoping to get a second opinion from someone who has used it.

Also, for filling screw holes in the Azek, they recommended Bond & Fill. The only problem is that applicator tool is pretty expensive.

Has anyone used either of these, or the TrimBonder product that I mentioned in my initial post?

Thanks.


----------



## merle (Dec 18, 2007)

What about a product called Quad I have used it before on trailer windows that were leaking. Works absolutely great. Menards handles it in several colors, also we have a Standard Lumber store here that also carries it in most of the colors.


----------



## cumak (Apr 17, 2010)

merle said:


> What about a product called Quad I have used it before on trailer windows that were leaking. Works absolutely great. Menards handles it in several colors, also we have a Standard Lumber store here that also carries it in most of the colors.


Thanks merle. I hadn't heard of that product, but I checked out their web site and it sounds like a good fit. It looks like Home Depot sells it also (Menards doesn't have stores around here).

In your case, has it stayed white (or whatever color you used)?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

GE white 100% silicone caulk should work.
Ron


----------



## cumak (Apr 17, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> GE white 100% silicone caulk should work.
> Ron


Thanks for your reply, but I've had a bad experience with that. That's what I used when I installed my windows to caulk under the nailing flange, and also the flashing over the flange where it meets the window. It was exposed for a while before I installed the window trim, but even after a week or two it was starting to turn yellow. I still have a few that have been exposed since June, and the caulk is brown now. I don't think it's naturally discoloring. More likely, it's dirt and pollen in the air sticking to it. But regardless, I wouldn't use it for an exterior application that is going to be exposed. And, if it turned yellow and I decided to paint it, silicon caulk won't hold paint.


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

cumak said:


> Also, for filling screw holes in the Azek, they recommended Bond & Fill. The only problem is that applicator tool is pretty expensive.
> 
> Has anyone used either of these, or the TrimBonder product that I mentioned in my initial post?



Yes, I trimmed a house in Michigan using Certainteeds version of vinyl trim and used Bond n Fill for countersunk holes, dings, and some glue joints (to compare to marine epoxy). The applicator worked very well but as you say, pricey. I liked the result very much.

The only problem was that it was a top-o-the-line product used on an average house, and I did not recover the cost.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You don't want the trim almost tight to the window without any room for a proper bead of caulking. The vinyl window and plastic trim expand and contract with the seasons, even between night and day as the temperature changes. You cannot get a proper "hourglass" shape of caulking without a backer rod or poly tape. Very important to have the caulk bond on the sides, not the back as some just fill it up. Leave a 3/16" gap there and use some 3/8" backer rod before caulking, pushing it in as explained: pp. 30: Exterior Siding, Trim & Finishes - Google Books

pp. 35: Architectural detailing: function ... - Google Books

Powered by Google Docs

Gary


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh yeah... to clarify, I did not use the bond n fill to do caulk gap between the trim and window, nor between trim and siding. Just to fill holes and for glue joints


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

cumak said:


> Thanks for your reply, but I've had a bad experience with that. That's what I used when I installed my windows to caulk under the nailing flange, and also the flashing over the flange where it meets the window. It was exposed for a while before I installed the window trim, but even after a week or two it was starting to turn yellow. I still have a few that have been exposed since June, and the caulk is brown now. I don't think it's naturally discoloring. More likely, it's dirt and pollen in the air sticking to it. But regardless, I wouldn't use it for an exterior application that is going to be exposed. And, if it turned yellow and I decided to paint it, silicon caulk won't hold paint.


You must have gotten a bad batch. I've been using it for years without a color change in exterior applications.
Ron


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

fill and paint,makes it look like real wood :thumbsup:


----------



## cumak (Apr 17, 2010)

steveel said:


> Yes, I trimmed a house in Michigan using Certainteeds version of vinyl trim and used Bond n Fill for countersunk holes, dings, and some glue joints (to compare to marine epoxy). The applicator worked very well but as you say, pricey. I liked the result very much.


Thanks for the recommendation. On their web site they show a small 1.6 oz cartridge that you apply with a standard caulking gun. If I can find that somewhere I'll give it a try. If not, I don't think I want to buy the applicator so instead I'll try TrimBonder (which *looks* like a similar product, and is available at HD).



GBR in WA said:


> Leave a 3/16" gap there and use some 3/8" backer rod before caulking, pushing it in as explained: pp. 30: Exterior Siding, Trim & Finishes - Google Books
> 
> pp. 35: Architectural detailing: function ... - Google Books


I never realized there was such a science to this. I did leave a small gap, so I'll see if i can get a backer rod in there. Thanks.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Azek makes screws and plugs specifically for this purpose. They're expensive, but if you're being fussy, then it might be worth your while


----------

